# Android 2.2 on Samsung moment?



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok I did some research on the Android forums turns out Sprint may or may not release Android 2.2 for my old Moment, I have 2.1 update 1. BUT SDX has released 2.2 for all phones and there's this kid, ( I assume he's probably the designer) with a video on how to that even I can understand and a link to the zip files I need to put 2.2 on my phone.

Ok so whats the problem you may ask?

Well the problem is .......should I?

I have 2.1 working just fine, do I even need 2.2? I DO plan to keep my current phone till next year if I can.


Suggestions?

Link to video:
YouTube - How To Update Your Samsung Moment To Android 2.2 Froyo!

link to SDX forums:
Moment - Android 2.2

I don't even know if this would be considered hacking, if it is just shoot me a pm and delete this thread. I don;t hack computers let alone my one and only phone.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ell boys and girls I did it, I installed 2.2. SDX on my moment and here's what I found, I do not have Sprint TV anymore, which doesn't matter, (1) I never used it (2) it ate the battery. I don't have the Sprint Nascar app anymore, doesn't matter because i use my own Nascar app. GPS sux like it always has on any phone, the TSF app was easier to install  (plus) Radar now works better (plus) And the Sprint football app is missing, again ...doesn't matter I use my own. I spoke with sprint after posting the above post and they said to go ahead, it wouldn't void anything I have with sprint like insurance or warranty stuff, so basically if anybody has a moment and ya want 2.2 go for it, just follow the instructions EXACTLY as the video says to.

Oh and back up all your pictures first............(trust me)


----------

